# Motorhome chairs wanted



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The trusty old non matching and rickety chairs we got for nothing have died. Ones in a bin in France and the other ones stuffing is spread across most of Devon. They do look a bit sad (see pic)










So can anyone recommend where we can get two strong, comfortable, "matching" and lightweight chairs for the van please now that summer is here. Yippeee!

A bargain would keep Mrs D happy if possible.

Barry


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Look at the Dukdalf chairs. Tested to around 150kgs (I think its that at least for the Pasa Doble) anyway we bought two from our local caravan shop for £34.99 each. Lighter than most, well made and all spares available and muxh cheaper than many of the other well known makes


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We bought 2 "Cool-out" , aluminium extra wide director chairs with side table attached (our Betty (Pug) kept knocking our coffee which was on small picnic table) so now no more spilt coffee!! we got them on ebay from greencamping2005, and cost about £45 plus postage for the pair. Previosly we had high backed, reclining ones whish split after a couple of uses, but so far these seem very hard wearing.


Patty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The Dukdalf chairs look good. Will have a search around and see who sells them.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning Barryd

Dukdalf - we bought ours 4 years or more ago at Catterick Caravans just down the road from you. I can't say if they still carry them :

Telephone: 01748 818391


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Daedalas said:


> Morning Barryd
> 
> Dukdalf - we bought ours 4 years or more ago at Catterick Caravans just down the road from you. I can't say if they still carry them :
> 
> Telephone: 01748 818391


Oh nice one, Ill have a look tomorrow or on Saturday.

We were thinking we might get a better deal at a DIY shope or Argos but I dont think we will having looked on the net.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

When we lived "up north" we always found Catterick Carvans best for accessory items like chairs


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Never mind the chairs......where is that lovely looking pitch?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've had Lafuma recliners for a few years now. Superbly comfortable, but not cheap. You can sometimes get deals on 2 together. Riversway?


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

We have dukdalf - they are very light and very comfortable and you can get leg extensions for them.

Got them from Riversway at Preston but last time we went to Riversway they seemed to be really low on stock of everything so dont know if they still have them.

They have a website and you could look at that - they do online selling.

You still havent said where you were camped?

Milly


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

bognormike said:


> We've had Lafuma recliners for a few years now. Superbly comfortable, but not cheap. You can sometimes get deals on 2 together. Riversway?


Exactly what I was going to suggest. We have burgundy chairs from them which match the upholstry in our Swift Kontiki. They are very comfortable, easy to fold and light enough for me to carry but they were not that cheap.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

_Never mind the chairs......where is that lovely looking pitch?_

The picture looks like the Millau end of the Tarn but its not a campsite pitch.


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Got to go with the Lafuma....not cheap but very comfortable and ours are now 7 years old and have had the cushion? off and washed without any detrimental affect.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

re: comparison between Lafuma and Dukdalf chairs...
The Lafuma may have the edge for reclining comfort but the Dukdalf chairs are much better for letting you sit at a table.
The Lafuma's construction means that the foot/leg rest part prevents you from putting your feet under you so that at a table they are less comfortable.
TonyP


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

we have these for sale at the moment - could deliver Sunday anywhere between Bristol and Manchester if anyone is interested....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290547550512&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

